# Suche Seekarte Holland / Sneeg



## Trollvater (3. März 2005)

Hallo Boardis !! :m  :m 
Ich suche Seekarte Gebiet Holland / Sneeg
Wo kann ich diese Kopieren bzw. runterladen.habe ein Motorboot gemietet und suche für mein PDA eine passende Karte.
 #6 Gruß Trollvater #6


----------



## Trollvater (5. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Seekarte Holland / Sneeg*

DANKE FÜR DIE SCHNELLE ANTWORT  :gap 
LEIDER IST DAS GEBIET UM SNEEK MIT SEINEN KANÄLEN NICHT DABEI X( 
HOFFE JA NOCH IMMER AUF DIE BOARDIS:

MUSS DOCH EINER EINE KARTE HABEN AUS DEM ECK:
GRUSS TROLLVATER
j.wengenroth@t-online.de


----------



## Kunze (5. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Seekarte Holland / Sneeg*

Hallo Trollvater!

Ich hab was.

Doch leider haben sämtliche Kanäle keinerlei Tiefenangaben.

Soll ich dir`s trotzdem mal schicken? #h


----------



## Anderson (6. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Seekarte Holland / Sneeg*

Hallo Bernd! #6 
Wenns Dich mal nach netherland verschlagen sollte  :q sach bitte bescheid, würden dich dann gern vorher hier abfangen und zum leckeren Essen einladen.Nicole wird dann was zaubern.Ein Bett  für ein zwei Nächte wird wohl auch noch aufzutreiben sein  .Dann sinds noch mal ca 40 Autominuten bis nach Holland.
Ach so das mit den Kanälen und den Tiefenangaben.Denke mal eher das sind grössere Entwässerungsgräben/Polder der Landwirtschaftlichen Betriebe dort ,damit nicht alles Land unter geht |uhoh: .Soll ja zum Teil tiefer liegen wie der Meeresspiegel.Glaub die sind so 0,8-1,5m tief mehr nicht.
Tschöö und Grüsse
Anderson


----------



## Kunze (7. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Seekarte Holland / Sneeg*

Hallo!

@ Anderson: Danke für die Einladung. :m




> Ach so das mit den Kanälen und den Tiefenangaben.Denke mal eher das sind grössere Entwässerungsgräben/Polder der Landwirtschaftlichen Betriebe dort ,damit nicht alles Land unter geht



Denk ich auch. Sind ja massenhaft dort zu finden. #h


----------



## Schütti (10. März 2005)

*AW: Suche Seekarte Holland / Sneeg*

Hi Trollvater,

habe meine gesamte Seekartensammlung bei ebay ersteigert.
Allerdings weiss ich nicht ob´s was für dein PDA gibt.
Einfach mal nachschauen.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------

